# Toro 724 (1980) Question Drive Control



## LithiumCobalt (Feb 5, 2013)

Howdy guys,

Decided to pop in and ask those "in the know" how to accomplish something. I've bought a Toro 724 (1980) model 38050 and noticed that it does not have a lever-type drive control on it. The drive control is via a "shifter" ala 3-speed forward, 2-speed reverse or neutral. I figured this model is so old that a lever-type contol was not available at the time. My question is this, can a lever-type clutch be added or retrofitted to this beast? It's a bit cumbersome to have to constantly switch gears and would be nice to just let off the handle to make the wheels stop. I am moderately inclined mechanically, but don't know a whole lot about snowblowers. Didn't see anything in the manual referencing such a feature. So what do you say guys? Am I barking up the wrong tree or can it be done for cheaper than it would cost me to buy a new one? The thing runs great.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The letting go of the handles and having it stop immediately I get.... but even the newer machines with the lever clutch you have to let the lever up and stop the machine to change gears. 2 hands needed, 1 for the clutch lever and 1 to change gears.

I personally liked your style, 1 hand does both. like the old gilson or lawnboy unitrol models. just sold one, what a great trans and shifter set up, simple, smooth and with on hand on the handle and one on the shifter--one shot--stopped the machine when pulled back, over a bit and back into the next gear going forward. seamless, see the controls in the pic

another I didnt want to get rid of but I cant keep them all.

I can picture in my head what to do but hard to explain. 

with the shifter in neutral hook a spring to it and mount the spring towards the operator so the spring would be stretched when in forward gear.

opposite the spring going forward connect a cable running to a side handle bar and a lever.

line up the gear you want and squeeze the lever and push shifter into gear.........spring will be under tension....let go of lever and the spring will pull the shifter back to neutral.

Hope thats as clear as it is in my head but prob not.

just thinking out loud


----------

